# Guinea pigs



## Graffe03 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi I have 2 male guinea pigs who are only 13 weeks old. It's the first time I've had guinea pigs. They are still quite skitterish and each time we take them out to hold they pee on us. Are we doing something wrong or is it going to take more time for them to settle. We've had them since xmas. Any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, it will take a little while for them to settle and get used to being handled. I have a waterproof backed towel which I put on my knee when handling my pig. You can also buy those puppy training pads which again are useful for putting on your knee. Just make sure that you handle your little pigs, gently but regularly and they will soon get used to you. As your two are brothers they should live together quite happily, but this is not always the case. As they get older keep an eye on them for any fighting.


----------



## Graffe03 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks kaynine I really just need a little reassurance. We are handling the guineas every day and have just got them a run so they can get out their cage. They are so cute I just want them to be happy wee pigs


----------

